# Should you hand feed your horse??



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

I hand feed my horses but it's not an everday type thing ...it's like every once in a while . I personally don't see any harm in it .


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

You said the horses were pushy, it will get worse. I will give an occasional apple or carrot over the fence to my horses but it is not very often. I personally would not make a habit out of it.


----------



## kittersrox (Jun 15, 2011)

I personally try not to hand feed my horse, and I don't want people to give my horse treats (without my permission). I used to give my gelding treats but he started to get really demanding so I stopped the treats. I don't want him to bite someone's fingers because he wants treats.

On occasion I will hand feed him a treat, but I try not to. I like my fingers and a respectful horse


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I had to hand feed my colt his feed for a little while because we had two episodes of choke. That was when I was terrified to feed him in his pan, but I eventually just put his soaked feed down and watched him with no problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

I occasionally hand feed treats, but it does make my horse pushy so I try to never give food as a reward.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

You can do it without your horses getting pushy IF you don't accept ANY bad behavior while feeding. I hand feed treats (carrots and apples) every day without incident and all our mares wait patiently and there is never any nipping or fussing. When you're in a group of horses, any fussing is dangerous, and if there is any hint of fussing, they would all get run off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## katec1991 (Jun 25, 2012)

I hand feed my gelding treats occasionally, but I make it random so he never expects to get a treat at a certain time or for doing a certain thing. And I make sure he is behaving himself before I give him anything. He is not a pushy horse by any means.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

(NOT in any manner making fun of the OP, but)---> 
I just literally LOL after reading the HILARIOUS statement she writes: "...six horses and two carrots..." It brought this imagery to mind like..."Holy CRAP! THIS ratio is NEVER gonna work--Arghhh, run away!!!" ;-) 

Sorry...as for hand feeding, I agree...on OCCASION, but never expected, and never to reward the same behavior day after day or it becomes an expectation which can grow in a VERY pushy horse(s) for SURE!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

On a special occasion otherwise no it goes into the feed bowl


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I hand feed my horse almost every time when I see him, mostly as a reward after training, sometimes just as a little treat when I come to see him in the pastures. He never gets his treat before he knows how to behave - that is, taking the treat only when I have allowed him to enter my space, not a second earlier. However, he is dominant and tends to become pushy and nippy, so I am always on my guard to discipline him if it is necessary. That is also the reason why I never let any beginners or non-horsey people to hand feed him.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I hand feed my girl, but she is also not the "mouthy" type. If I had a mouthy horse I likely wouldn't do it, as it would only increase the mouthiness. Mine also respects others' private space, she doesn't go rooting around in their pockets or anything like that because treats don't come from pockets in her world...they come from a bag inside her tack locker. That way she isn't harassing people and trying to strip search them for treats! :wink:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I hand feed both my mares since I got them 6+ years ago. They do NOT check my pockets or nip on me asking for treats, because they know it's forbidden. They also don't check other people. They politely wait till I offer them a treat. It's all about how and when you do it.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't hand feed treats. I could without concern of them being muggers because they are expected to behave. I don't however because mine see a lot of little kids on a regular basis and god forbid one accidentally take off a child's finger. I do let my students bring treats for after lessons but they go in a feed pan.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I hand feed my horses & they don't get pushy, can't say the same for my sheep though as they think treats are never ending.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Aww, sheep are too cute, I couldn't say no to them either Natisha!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

We feed ours carrots by hand about 1/month. Break off a chunk of carrot and offer it on the palm of our hand. Any sign of pushiness gets the horse sent off and the others get his share.

Some of it may depend on the horse. Our mare and Appy are very respectful about food. 

Our little mustang is not - he even tried to get our mare to leave her food the other day and she is nearly a foot taller than him. After the initial shock at his stupidity, she unloaded on him. When I brought buckets of hay pellets in the corral yesterday, he came up behind and tried to steal a few from me. I kicked out behind me, connected with his shoulder & he went running. I ended up giving him his bucket of pellets because it was cold and raining, but I also stood between him & the bucket and wouldn't let him approach for a few minutes.

So on our rare carrot days, he gets watched closely. He's too food oriented for his own good. There is no way I'd trust him with a kid & a carrot!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I would never hand-feed them in the pasture....too dangerous. I'm fine with giving a treat after a good ride or during a long show day, just not in a crowd of 5+ horses.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

We have one mare who's owner hand fend her all the time, treats, lots of them. This horse now nips at your hands and clothing, especially pockets.
She's really sweet, she just wants her treats!

I give my horse treats in the morning, as I give one to every horse in her field
She gets one treat before we work, and a couple afterwards.

since that's my habit, she never gets pushy.
She used to, but I would make her wait until she stopped nosing me and stood still
Now she just waits


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I don't however because mine see a lot of little kids on a regular basis and god forbid one accidentally take off a child's finger. I do let my students bring treats for after lessons but they go in a feed pan.


My qh learned to pull her lips and open her mouth wide and stand like that waiting till I put a carrot or cookie in mouth. Quite funny to watch.

P.S. I have just 2 of my own mares. I wouldn't feed in a field with other horses though simply because I don't know how others behave and they can pick the fight next to me. Way too dangerous..


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Rarely do I do this.

And never in group of horses, that is just asking to get hurt.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> My qh learned to pull her lips and open her mouth wide and stand like that waiting till I put a carrot or cookie in mouth. Quite funny to watch.


Now you can't post something like that without pictures Val!


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

natisha said:


> I hand feed my horses & they don't get pushy, can't say the same for my sheep though as they think treats are never ending.


Hehe! Are sheep anything like goats? Where I volunteer they have three goat companions for the sickest horses, and OMG! We literally have to hang everything from the tree branches as when they are out, they'll eat a CAR if you aren't careful! In FACT, last week, we all had to re-sign our waivers to volunteer as someone left the sign in book out and the goats literally ATE THE WHOLE book!! :0) They're sooo damned cute, though! :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

MH...agreed...pics are a must here, that is seriously adorable (Your mare:"Um, in case you didn't NOTICE; mouth IS OPEN! Insert TREAT PLEASE!!")<-- Ha! Love it!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

will hand feed Alfelfa cubes, carrots, apples, and sometime oats. i do it almost everyday and never have had anything wrong. they arent pushy, adgressive or anything. the get flicked in the nose if they try to nip at me and they learn that i give when i want to give not when they want them. i walk in my feild with carrots they will come over but wont bite at my hands or anything.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Back2Horseback said:


> Hehe! Are sheep anything like goats? Where I volunteer they have three goat companions for the sickest horses, and OMG! We literally have to hang everything from the tree branches as when they are out, they'll eat a CAR if you aren't careful! In FACT, last week, we all had to re-sign our waivers to volunteer as someone left the sign in book out and the goats literally ATE THE WHOLE book!! :0) They're sooo damned cute, though! :0)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They have to be cute or no one would put up with their antics. Kind of like a kitten hanging on curtains.
I had a goat with huge horns that smashed a friend's shiney car door fighting with his reflection.

Sheep are more 'stranger danger' but they are much fussier eaters than goats.


----------



## longshot (May 30, 2012)

I like treats for one thing, they get your pastured horses to come when called. all I have to do is step to the fence and whistle.. soon I have 5 noses lined up. I walk out into the pasture often, more often without treats than with, and I handle the horses, check feet, ears, teeth and such. then sometimes they get a treat and sometimes they don't. Treats do help keep the horses from avoiding me in the pasture. I even carry a halter and lead, sometimes I put it on, sometimes I don't. They all come around though just to check if I have treats, this comes in handy as my largest pastures are 4 and 6 acres of steep ridge and trees. If they happen to be on the bckside of the ridge, I am not going to climb down to get them. Cheating? probably but it works for me!! LOL


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

I'll ocasionally feed Hippy a carrot or apple, or maybe a handful of grass from my hand, I think it helps themt o trust you and to build a bond with you. As long as you keep your hand flat and your fingers together you shouldn't (hopefully!) get bitten. So I see no harm in it, as long as it's not all the time and the horse still knows who's boss!


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

HipHop i think it does too it got my moms horse use to trust us and no will come up and let use rub his face and will be closer to us. i just make it clear if the nibble/bite/be adgressive then they will get flicked in the nose.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

i feed treats on rare occasions. apples carrots and such. but as mentioned before. you dont allow them to become demanding.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I warned a friend about carrying any feed into the pasture with 4 horses and to carry a 4' stick, any stick. I also warned about horses squabbling amongst themselves and forgetting to respect her space. Weeks later she called that her Precious has suddenly turned around and kicked out at her with both hinds. She barely missed getting her face caved in. A few days later the mare turned again only this time she got a very hard whack on the rump, much to her surprise. Both learned their lesson and I didn't have to attend a funeral.


----------



## klkavich (Jul 25, 2012)

I used to give my gelding treats (bits of homemade horse cookie or carrot) as a reward for almost everything, but he knew he had to wait and keep his head pointed forward (not trying to grab it from me) to get the treat. This past winter I wasn't able to work with him much so he "lost" some of his ground manners and will try to lick my pocket where the carrots are kept or will reach and try to get the treat early and has actually started using me as a scratch post (I know, not good!), so I'm cutting out all of the treats. He gets a treat/food at the end of a session, but only in a bucket/pan now (trying to train him to wait until I put the bucket down before he rushes towards it to eat, but we're still working on that).

So long story short, I never had an issue with it until recently and I think that's only because he was not worked with/seen consistantly and started getting grabby from that. I think as long as they don't reach/try to get it until you choose to give them the treat, then its okay but if they start getting pushy then stop right away.

PS My mare won't take any type of treat from my hand, just turns her nose away from it (only had her about 2 months but doesn't seem lke its a trust thing, just doesn't like to be hand fed).


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*Hand feeding horses*

I've been around horses all my life and thats a lot more years than I care to think about
I would never carry a bucket of feed into a field even with my own horses and in the winter the hay is put out before they are and any extra is thrown from the other side of the fence. Even the nicest horses can forget you are there if they start to squabble My horses do get the occasional treat as a reward for new learning experiences if I think its appropriate but they never come out of my pocket, if I'm in the menage I leave them at the side out of sight
If you get a horse that starts noseing in your pockets or nudgeing you for treats they can easily begin to lose respect and it can turn to nipping. Its also a pain if you have to hold your horse for a vet or farrier and its constantly fidgeting because its demanding treats from you
I never fed my children treats so wouldn't do it for my animals either


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I'll hand feed my horse a treat on occasion. Probably not more than once a week or so unless I'm working on getting him to do some stretches. If he were to get pushy or rude, he'd get whacked on his nearest body part and/or chased off. So far other than being VERY eager to please and very focused when he's seen me open the cookie jar, his behavior hasn't changed. Sometimes I toss goodies in the feed bucket instead... just depends on my mood.

I do take cookies to the pasture that he gets after he allows me to halter him though. That's one behavior I LIKE and want to reinforce constantly. If another horse comes up to me, they get chased off with however much energy necessary to convince them that THEY will NOT be getting anything from me. So far every horse has gotten the message that they are not to get in my space unless invited, whether I am carrying treats or not.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

gypsy gets her last handful of grain fed to her because she has trouble getting it out of her tiny feed tub...can you say spoiled ?


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Last week I rode Victory alone as my trainer had an emergency so I just did some simple transitions for about 30", and rode the 1/4 mile to give her a change of scenery and took her to the washrack and hosed her down, as she was a bit sweaty, (it was like 7p at this time, so 92°?) & she got VERY B--CHY in the washrack, almost sitting back once, just really fidgety and such, and I realized: I hadn't given her a treat and my trainer has them locked up in a separate area..she is the one who always goes to get her horses a treat after lessons...and she wasn't there...and VICTORY KNEW IT !..Thus, my decision was made right then and there...NO TREATS for any of my future horses on a schedule that regular! Wow...I definitely don't want a horse that I OWN to get that "treat nutty" with me. :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## klkavich (Jul 25, 2012)

Sharpie said:


> I do take cookies to the pasture that he gets after he allows me to halter him though. That's one behavior I LIKE and want to reinforce constantly.


I do agree with this. My gelding only gets a treat if he comes to me and only after I've put the halter on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Whether or not I will hand-feed depends entirely on the individual horse. My own fella has excellent ground manners, and will back calmly away from his feed pan mid-meal if I so much as glare at him and "reclaim" that food as mine, so he gets a cookie by hand a few times a week. He's never had a problem getting pushy or snatchy about it, and has never offered to develop one in that department. Still, if anyone who doesn't know the drill wants to give him a treat, they get the rundown of how to do it safely. 

If the horse is struggling with basic ground manners and respect, and/or is in the habit of being pushy or bargy even when treats are not involved, I won't hand feed. I'm all for giving treats every now and again, but I'm even more all for not being mauled over it. At the end of the day, hand-fed treats are a luxury, not a requirement. I can reward good behavior easily any number of ways without reaching for a carrot. 

As far as carrying food into a herd situation, I'm quite a bit more guarded -- throwing other rambunctious horses into the mix can make even the most gentle horse forget himself.


----------



## reideespana (Jul 29, 2012)

When I ride at the stables I go to, I only feed treats every fortnight (i ride once a week), because I agree with the fact that horses end up 'expecting' to be fed. But on the other hand I believe a treat once in a while helps bond and I find it re enforces a good ride. Like if I was due to give the horse a treat and he was stubborn for the whole ride, I wouldn't give him one XD


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

I give my horses treats by hand almost daily. We have a very large pasture that is connected to a dry lot/arena. I whistle and they come running because they know that its either dinner time or treat time.. I don't like having to go out past the dry lot to call them up, so treats work for me. I don't always carry them though, but its nice to have the whistle associated with something they want. 

My mare gets a little lippy sometimes and will go after pockets, but its almost never an issue and she is reprimanded promptly. I don't like pushy behavior from them and they do know to wait their turn..


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i will carry buckets of their feed in their pasture as we have no stalls up and they all need supplements. My QH ive owned for 5 years will come close to me but has NEVER tried to strike out at me in any other way. i use to carry a 4' whip when i went in and my other two learned that they can only come so close before they will get a tap and they would back away. now i have one in a 'stall' made of round pen panels, and the other two out in the 'arena' of the barn till i get stalls up. i or mom will stand inbetween the two and they will all eat their food once the two paints are done i will let the one out of the stall and they will stand near my QH while he finishes they all know that you dont mess with him or me when food is out there. or any other time as they all have wonderful ground mannors.

they never bite at our hands when we give out treats they all learn right away they will nudge everyonce and a while but never lip at us or they get flicked in the nose.


----------



## Gallopingiggles (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't feed treats to my weanling and until he becomes a yearling maybe every once in awhile as with my 2 older horses,but with my older horses I established bounderies when they were young, like as in "my space" and they learned really well and stand so quiet for their carrots.. lol BacktoHorseback I got tickled too imaging the scenerio with 2 carrots and 12 coming at you lol!.. no disrespect ..just a little horse humor in my head. My 2 get 2 carrots each btw lol..but it's not a everyday thing. They love being groomed to and always come running to me if there is a nasty horse fly bugging them..it is so funny and they run up and stop and I wait for the horsefly and slap>**SPLAT** on the rump and they are so pleased with theirselves lol..cute,but I'm a little partial to my kids .


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree HarleyWood.
Yes, IMO, I think you should be able to handfeed a horse. Why not? I've heard too many times people say it _makes_ a horse disrespectful. I disagree with that. Giving a horse a treat and him nipping at you are two completely different things and he knows it. Your hand does not equal food all the time and that is your job to teach the horse the difference between the two.
You _can_ also feed horses in a pasture while others horses are around. Granted you may need to use alot of pressure to stop others coming in on you if it's unwanted, but it's not impossible.


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

Well i hand fed my horse when he wouldn't eat last time i saw him he looked a bit ill so he ate a tiny bit out of my hand, and he is never disrespectful to me ive never been kicked bitten or pushed over by him or any other horse horses have attempted to kick me But Slip wouldn't dare do any thing like that around me he knows his place.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

My horses love peppermint treats and I love giving them to each of them. When it becomes a problem I guess I'll stop.

Funny, the shelves are stocked with treats in most of the retail establishments and feed stores so some one other than me must be buying them.


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

We'll give our adult horse treats every once in a while. They never know if we have treats so they don't learn to expect them. We never give our foal treats. We did have a problem with people were we where boarding giving them all treats every day and they were starting to become pushy. In our new place we have a no treating our horse policy with the BO and her kids.


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

Not gonna lie, I feed my horse treats most days. He is VERY food orientated, as in, more than even most horses, and having treats in my pocket means I can distract him if he's getting worried about something, encourage him to load etc etc. He loves his treats, and whilst he will thoroughly inspect my hands afterwards to make sure I don't have any more, in them, he knows not to go near my pockets or to get bargy or pushy. He also gives up pretty quickly when he realises he's not getting any more.

I like it as a way of rewarding him, because he appreciates his food so much. When I don't have any treats, he downs;t get any, and I've never had him expecting a treat as I try to give them at different points during the day rather than begin in a routine. However, he does get quite a bit.

Interestingly, he's actually calmer to give treats to now than he was when I first got him. He would get desperate if he thought I had one, and would reach forward or gulp them down. But he was a horse at the bottom for he pecking order who would get bullied out of his food, so that was how he made sure he got some. Now, knowing that I'm happy to give him sweeties when he's been good, he is much more relaxed and gentle, and doesn't panic when there is food going around. I've even got him trained to back away from his feed bucket now half way through feed, which he never did before. My personal guess is that he knows that, whilst I don't take nonsense, I will happily feed him, and he will always get his food when I'm there, so he is less desperate to get it...


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

I feed my horse treats from the hand everyday.
She gets one when she gets caught (but she has to beat me to gate, if I'm standing there calling her its a fail and she doesn't get the treat) and she gets one in the float when she loads (but she only gets the treat when shes right up in the float, standing quietly with her head in the right spot.) 

That being said my mare is quiet and easy to feed treats, she must stay well out of my bubble when I am feeding her a treat and any pushing or nipping WILL be punished and treat will be removed.

But as long as she is calm and polite about treats she will continue to get them.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

It completely depends on the horse. 
There are some horses I know.. that I would never hand feed all of the time. Maybe the odd treat here and there though.

My one horse with get shovey and pushy if you give her treats all the time. I have learned to just give her treats in her grain at night :]

My other mare, is quite shy and respectful. I use treats with her training, and give her one for positive reinforcement when she does the right thing. It works very well for her, and she has never tried to nip or push at me for treats. 
She knows that she must first do what I ask her, then maybe she will get one.

So, it completely depends on the horses personality. If it's a new horse, or you are in doubt, just feed in a bucket.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

This is what my equine chiropractor has to say about excessive hand-feeding as she was adjusting one of my horses (she's worked on all four):

CHIRO: "---you don't feed your horses treats from your hand do you?"

ME: "I do but it's rare".

CHIRO: "I can tell you don't make a habit of hand-feeding. None of them are mouthy or looking for something in my pockets while I am trying to work on them. I have some horses that are difficult to work with because owners give them treats all the time".

The other night, I lost my presence of mind and gave everyone treats -- twice. And that's because two horses came in from one side of the barn and the other two came in from the main pasture. 

By the time I got in the barn, everyone had graciously gone to their own stalls (even the guy with open-to-the-paddock-stall) and they were all looking at me, eyes bright, ears forward, as if to say "aren't we just the best!!" So I sinned against my own rules and gave them cookies-------------------

Mr. WTW is horrible about giving treats and that's because it makes HIM feel good. He admitted that. I told him it's a P-poor reason to give them treats because they then have an expectation. 

Then there's my two with metabolic issues that can tolerate an occasional treat but not as many as Mr. WTW would like to get away with. In our old age that's the big thing we fight about, THE big thing--------------I keep reminding him the horses were in my life before he was and they're papered to me -- NO treats!:shock::shock:


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

I hand feed my horse all the time. He does get a little pushy, but once he figures out I have no more treats, he gives up. I can see it becoming an issue for someone who maybe doesn't know how to correct the pushy behavior right away, but if you know what you are doing and you know your horse, it shouldn't be a problem. 

Now, walking out into a pasture with carrots is a huge mistake, no matter how well you know the horses! One dominate nip from one horse to another could spark all kinds of dangerous behavior from the entire herd. Treats should be given occasionally and to one horse at a time, not an entire field full.


----------



## Camigurl (Aug 14, 2011)

I generally hand feed my horse, but to avoid him being pushy, which he has an unfortunate tendency to be , he has to be behaving himself before hand, and once he realizes I have a treat I wait for him to turn his head away from me a little and wait like that for a few seconds. Poking and prodding gets him no where.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I hand feed way more than I should. I am aware that it is something that has the potential to spoil the horse. I tolerate his very mild pushiness and reprimand the harder stuff. It would be a lot smarter for me not to hand feed. think I have a hole in my head about that.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm having a rather difficult time with the horse I'm working with now. A 13 year old leases her and I suspect there's always treats involved just because in the last week or so she's been quite mouthy while I groom her. Its gotten frustrating, I thought it was a one-time thing at first(maybe she got annoyed with the grooming) so I've started to reprimand her. I'm going to have a talk with the owner soon, because I do not want it to escalate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lokahi (Mar 27, 2012)

I agree with painthorsemare, It is not the horse(s) the problem, it is with how you treat them. Do they each have their turn, or is it when you say their name, or do they have to do a trick for you etc.. as long as you know what result you want, and how you want them to behave, then just train them. 
Some people like them pushy, some people like them respectful..
If you have any doubt put some training into it.. 
It is also a great practice for feeding time, when i come into the pen, the horses have to stay after a certain line, that is clear in my head.. and only when i call them into their pen (their by 2) and tell them they can eat are they allowed to do so. If not their is training, and i have all the time in the world to train my horses 
Have fun with your horses, not with people's principles!

Happy training


----------



## corymbia (Jul 6, 2011)

All my horses are taught to turn their heads away before they get a treat. Nibbling lips or stretched heads never get rewards. 

If they get get fed in the paddock they have to stand beside the bin and turn their heads away before they get the food. This stops the pushiness towards me. The feed bins are spaced wide apart and they get fed from the same one each time. This reduces the bullying while they wait for their ration.


----------



## HippoLogic (Mar 9, 2012)

VersatileHorse said:


> I've herd lots of people's opinions about hand feeding horses that it makes your horse spoiled and disrespectful and one guy said he saw a little girl get her hand bitten. I've been told not to so I don't do it anymore and my horses don't beg and strech out their neck for my pockets anymore but I saw someone go into a pasture with 6 horses and 2 carrots and all the horses were coming after her for the carrots but she fed them anyways nothing bad happened just the horses were pushy it looked kinda dangerous. I just want peoples opinions weather I should hand feed or not. So sorry about the long message but I'd appreciate your comments
> 
> Thanks :wink:


I think one should only hand feed if the horse(s) know the rules: no biting, no begging or other bad manners. But you can easily teach that.

I don't 'just' hand feed for no reason. That I like it to feed the horse is 'no reason' for me.  I do hand feed because food is an excellent positive reinforcer.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

I hand feed both of my horse a lot every day. All in clicker training 

Before I taught them Anything at all in clicker training I spent about 3 sessions of 5-10 minutes just feeding them treats with the sound of the clicker (my smooching noise). But in order to get the treat they needed to face away from me. So I stood at their shoulder and waited. If they moved I stayed with their shoulder. The moment they turned their head away - for anything - I smooched and gave them their treat. At first they were very grabby of the treats, engulfing my hands. But after a few times they learned to turn their head away, wait and be given treats - once they knew treats were coming and Yes they CAN have them! They stopped engulfing my hand and started taking them more politely.

Now they can both target multiple different objects and my pony is well on his way to learning ground manners (which he attacked his last trainer for trying to teach him - using more forceful methods)


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

I also hand feed every day while clicker training. My horses have learned to be very polite. I used the same method PunksTank described. I would like to add that it has helped my pushy Appy gelding become much more respectful and he loves to play fetch! And my KMSH, who hated people, is now gentle and affectionate. Hand feeding is fine under the right conditions: one horse at a time who is carefully trained how to. I would also add that you should use each treat as an opportunity to teach something because it is the best teaching tool I have found.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

I also hand feed every day while clicker training. My horses have learned to be very polite. I used the same method PunksTank described. I would like to add that it has helped my pushy Appy gelding become much more respectful and he loves to play fetch! And my KMSH, who hated people, is now gentle and affectionate. Hand feeding is fine under the right conditions: one horse at a time who is carefully trained how to. I would also add that you should use each treat as an opportunity to teach something because it is the best teaching tool I have found.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

If I hand feed, it depends on the horse's manners. Mine is very respectful, turns his head away. If he gets too enthused or too nosy he gets a reminder tap.
At my barn I trained a new horse to turn her head away by using the clicker method in 5 minutes. She still remembers when I visit her and give her a treat.

Mostly I put treats into the feed bucket.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

I hand feed carrots to my horses, but they are almost never pushy. On the rare occasion that they are, I put the treats back in my pocket without giving them any and flick their noses if they get to close to it. It cures them very quickly.


----------



## Toymanator (Jul 31, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with hand feeding a horse. The problem comes in what you are presenting to the horse. What you are presenting is for that horse to come into your space and be disrespectful. That isn't to say that is what is going to happen, but it may create a bigger problem down the line. It can be unsafe for younger children, or other people who are not horse savvy. Your horse will like the treat just as much if you leave it on the ground for it to enjoy. I do not like my horses to get into the habit of crowding me or eating off of my hands.


----------



## MyArabianPrince (Dec 1, 2012)

*It depends on the situation & the horse*

Carolyn Resnick (my horse training heroine!) trains her stallions with carrot rewards, but there are very clear rules. She teaches that if you feed a horse a treat the wrong way, he thinks that he took it from you, and you lose rank (from his point of view).
At the barn where I board my horse, there is a very wise "no hand feeding the school horses" Rule to keep the kids safe.
I give my 11yr gelding treats for many good behaviors, and taught him the word "Da!"(Russian for Yes) like a clicker sound, so now he knows that when I say Da he did something I wanted ... But after he has learned the behavior, I gradually phase out the food. I now say Da often for good tries and actions, but only follow it with food (handful of feed, piece of apple) when he has done something exceptional in that moment, or if he was really trying and was close to a positive mental break-through with a behavior I was training for. He also gets a treat when he stands motionless while mounting (I recently had reconstructive knee surgery so I need him to be steady! ) I will eventually give random rewards for this when he's further along in his training.
I have him for 5 months now, and since learning about the Waterhole Rituals (created by Ms. Resnick), he companion-walks at Liberty in a 100' long arena, walk/trots/turns/halts/ up/jumps in synch with me on my right side. 
Using food judiciously has gotten him this far.. not as a bribe, but as a consequence of following my lead/listening/honoring my requests. I'm in Heaven with my Arabian, Prince Sahran!


----------



## Horselover3418 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hand feeding can be verydangeous. But ?I think of itlike choclate. You can have it in moderation, not to much but every once and a while doesn't hurt. M mare, when I first gotr her, was very pushy and did not listen. IF you decide to train your horse through it much like MyArabPrince, as long as the horse does not start to get pushy, itrs fine. If he/she starts with that attitude and isdemading treats, it a big* no* but, like I've said, In moderation is not that bad


----------



## Fargosgirl (Jan 12, 2012)

gunslinger said:


> Funny, the shelves are stocked with treats in most of the retail establishments and feed stores so some one other than me must be buying them.



I'm the one buying them! It's one of my insane, little, guilty pleasures. Every time I'm in a tack or feed store I have to shop the treat aisle, to see what new flavors are in stock, even though I know my horses' favorite treat is black licorice candy that I get at the dollar store. I must have 10lbs. of horse cookies in my barn right now. 

I use treats in my training(I know some think this is huge no-no) when my horse gets something right for the first time, when he puts in extra effort and does a task exceptionally well, or when he seems to be getting dull about doing a task and needs incentive to do it with more enthusiasm. 

It's rarely that I use the packaged horse cookies for training, they leave yucky crumbs in my pocket. I carry a licorice whip in my pocket, or a carrot, the boughten cookies go in the grain pan each evening, because it makes me happy, and making me happy is the sole reason for my horses' existence.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Fargosgirl said:


> I'm the one buying them!...
> 
> It's rarely that I use the packaged horse cookies for training, they leave yucky crumbs in my pocket. I carry a licorice whip in my pocket, or a carrot, the boughten cookies go in the grain pan each evening, because it makes me happy, and making me happy is the sole reason for my horses' existence.


You nailed it. Feeding my horse treats makes me happy too. I don't even have training as an excuse. He gets cookies when I want to give him cookies, sometimes just for standing there and looking cute while eating his hay.


----------



## justicehorse (Oct 17, 2012)

Count me as another horse treat buyer. Treats have always been a part of everyday life at my place.


----------

